

Justin.tv  to Launch Pay-Per-View Service  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.beet.tv/2009/12/exclusive-justintv-to-launch-payperview-service-.html

======
waterlesscloud
Hmmm. I wonder how they'll deal with policing this for porn.

~~~
DanBlake
I wonder what liability it opens up if someone does a show for a movie/tvshow
and charges for it.

Indirectly profiting from infringement is different than directly profiting
from it.

~~~
ashishk
It's already being done. Megavideo basically does this. They seem to be doing
OK (thus far).

------
pavs
Is Justin Kan still with the website? He seems to have disappeared from it
completely, a bit surprising considering the fact that he used to be the only
face of the site.

~~~
emmett
Justin is still with us - he's a founder! He just doesn't broadcast anymore.

------
rms
I put the over/under for a UFC deal at 2.5 years.

